# wf470-win



## frure (16 Juli 2007)

Hallo,

uns ist eine wf470 abgeraucht, wir haben eine neue beschaft und die files vom hersteller erhalten.
Leider sind dies mit wf470-win erstellt und lassen sich mit protools und win cc flexible nicht öffnen oder übertragen.
Siemens kann wf470-win nicht mehr liefern, hat jemand eine Idee wie ich an das programm komme, oder die files in protools format übertragen kann?
Ich wäre auch schon für com470 oder das wf470 projektierungs paket dankbar.

cheers
stefan


----------



## Boxy (19 Juli 2007)

Du hast ne PN!

Das WF470 Packet für die PG's (685 usw.) nutzt dir bei den Prozessor Generationen eh nichts, da damals die RS232 direkt Programmiert wurde und es ab den Pentium 100 zu Timing Probs. gekommen ist. 
Das Problem mit der nicht Lieferbarkeit der WF470 Win Soft kenne ich gut und hatte ich schon mal vor 2 oder 3 Jahren. Zum Glück hatten wir aber einmal eine der ersten Versionen davon vor zig Jahren als CD bekommen . Sonst Währe die Hoffnung ein altes PG aufzutreiben (PG 740 mit 486 Proz.) worauf die alte WF Soft noch läuft, wenn diese vorhanden ist.

Eine konvertierung zu Protool oder WinCC geht nicht. 
Aber da bei der WF eh alles im EPROM oder je-nach-dem im RAM-Modul ist, bräuchte eigentlich nur dieses umgesteckt werden. Beim RAM-Modul bin ich mir halt nicht sicher, wie lange das gepuffert wird.  

Aber wenn ein Vertiebsmitarbeiter bei Siemens evtl. noch ne alte WF470Win Soft auftreiben kann, könntest mit der arbeiten. Ohnen Lizencode funktioniert dies halt als Demo und bringt öfters ne Meldung und sonst funktioniert alles was Du benötigst!


----------



## frure (19 Juli 2007)

Hi Boxer,

hier in irland ist es unmöglich eine copie aufzutreiben, ich glaube ich bin der einzige der noch eine wf470 hat. Siemens Ireland mußte nicht mal das es diese karte gibt. Hättest du mir vieleicht eine Kopie davon?
Einen 486er zusammen zu stricken wäre kein Problem.
Ich hatte es schon aufgegen jemals eine Lösung zu finden.
Magst du eigentlich geräucherten Lachs, Irischen Wildfang?

cheers
Stefan


----------



## frure (19 Juli 2007)

vielen herzlichen dank


----------



## Boxy (19 Juli 2007)

frure schrieb:


> Hi Boxer,
> 
> hier in irland ist es unmöglich eine copie aufzutreiben, ich glaube ich bin der einzige der noch eine wf470 hat. Siemens Ireland mußte nicht mal das es diese karte gibt. Hättest du mir vieleicht eine Kopie davon?
> Einen 486er zusammen zu stricken wäre kein Problem.
> ...


 

Sicher mag ich Lachs  und vor allem den Whisky ...

Das Problem mit der Soft ist, es wissen selbst bei Siemens hier in Deutschland nur ganz wenige davon bescheid.
Meine Anfrage damals Endete mit dem selben Ergebniss, es gäbe nichts. Nur wir hatten eine ältere CD im Haus (nur der Code war verlegt oder ich wollte eine aktuellere Version von Siemens damals).
Aber das ist ja auch das Problem mit der S5 Technik, ich denke die wissen von den Tools wollen aber das es stirbt. Nur wir müssen uns halt noch lange damit rumschlagen. 
Das Zeugs lebt auch länger als die modernere Technik (S7 usw. )


----------



## heinerbollo (10 August 2007)

*WF470 fuer DOS verfuegbar, aber holprig*

Hallo,
ich kann mit einer Version fuer DOS dienen.
Funktioniert definitiv nicht unter XP, habe hierfuer auch ein altes PG hernehmen muessen.
Aber ohne externen Monitor ist es schwierig das Projekt bzw. die Variablen rueckzuverfolgen. Ich kaempfe gerade auch mit einer Umwandlung nach ProTool.
Ausdrucken funktioniert leider nicht auch nicht mit dem Tool LPTX.
Eine Windowsversion koennte mir hier auch weiterhelfen.
Also wer eine solche eruebrigen kann, ich bin drum verlegen.

MfG


----------



## frure (10 August 2007)

hi, 
ich bin mit der wf470 fertig, das mit protools wird nie funktionieren.
brauchst due wf470 win, ist relativ gut und läuft stabil unter xp.
sag mir bescheid.
cheers
stefan


----------



## tomtom222 (22 August 2007)

Hallo!
Stehe vor dem selben Problem....
Kann mir jemand die WF470Win zukommenlassen?
Vielen Dank im Vorraus


----------



## Ede (15 April 2009)

Moin!
Wir haben ein ähnliches Problem mit unserer WF470. Unser altes PG720 ist defekt und dort war die einzige funktionierende Programmiersoftware installiert. Wir haben nur noch die neuen Field-PG´s und damit läuft die alte DOS-Software nicht.
Weiss jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## mitchih (15 April 2009)

Ede schrieb:


> Moin!
> Wir haben ein ähnliches Problem mit unserer WF470. Unser altes PG720 ist defekt und dort war die einzige funktionierende Programmiersoftware installiert. Wir haben nur noch die neuen Field-PG´s und damit läuft die alte DOS-Software nicht.
> Weiss jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?



Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem PG (Field PG M2) eine Dos Box installiert (einfach mal googlen ist Freeware.

Damit kann man sehr gut die alte COM SCH..... von Siemens beherschen. 

Falls mir ebenfalls jemand die WF Software zukommen lassen kann wäre ich dankbar habe 2 Fräsen die noch mit einer Karte arbeiten bisher zum glück Fehlerfrei


----------



## riesermauf (16 April 2009)

Schönen Nachmittag
ich hätte auch Interesse an der WF470 für WIN.


----------



## SPSTorsten (30 September 2010)

Hallo, ich bin ebenfalls auf der Suche nach der SW, wär cool wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte.
EDIT: erledigt


----------



## woisi (10 Oktober 2011)

*WF470 Baugruppen,Software,Manuals,...*

Dieses Thema ist zwar nun überhaupt nicht mehr aktuell aber vielleicht braucht doch noch mal wer Hilfe, Infos, Hardware, Software, Manuals und weitere Unterstützung - 
schaut mal unter:
http://*shop.softwerk.at* unter Schnellsuche WF470
nach, bzw. stellt über hier oder die Webseite einen Anfrage.
Ich glaube da finden wir zusammen eine Lösung !

PS: WF470Win läuft auch noch unter XP (wenn man nicht gerade EPROM schießen will);
ältere Programmiergeräte PG720, PG740,... mit DOS und STEP5 drauf gibts auch noch, und vieles uraltes, altes und neues mehr....


----------



## 190B (10 Oktober 2011)

woisi,

verkehrtes Forum....

Wenn Du schon Werbung machen willst, krame keine alten Themen raus.

Für so etwas gibt es ein extran Unterforum...

Allgemein --> *Werbung und Produktneuheiten *


----------



## woisi (10 Oktober 2011)

Sorry dachte es könnte vielleicht mal wem weiterhelfen der hier reingoogelt.
Ich muss aber meine mögliche Hilfe nicht anbieten wenn sie hier nicht gewollt ist.
(Wäre nur interessant zu wissen, was die die verzweifelt danach suchen sagen wenn sie wüssten das eine Lösung möglich wäre, aber sie diese nicht bekommen blos weil eine Firma dahintersteckt und keine Privatperson).
Daher viel Spass bei Suchen von Infos die man nicht kommunzieren darf :?.


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2011)

woisi schrieb:


> Sorry dachte es könnte vielleicht mal wem weiterhelfen der hier reingoogelt.
> Ich muss aber meine mögliche Hilfe nicht anbieten wenn sie hier nicht gewollt ist.
> (Wäre nur interessant zu wissen, was die die verzweifelt danach suchen sagen wenn sie wüssten das eine Lösung möglich wäre, aber sie diese nicht bekommen blos weil eine Firma dahintersteckt und keine Privatperson).
> Daher viel Spass bei Suchen von Infos die man nicht kommunzieren darf :?.



Ob es wirklich Sinn macht hier zu werben ist die eine Seite.
Die zweite Seite ist, dass es eine extra Rubrik dafür gibt.
Ob die von google ausgeklammert ist?


bike


----------



## bike (10 Oktober 2011)

190B schrieb:


> woisi,
> 
> verkehrtes Forum....
> 
> Wenn Du schon Werbung machen willst, krame keine alten Themen raus.



Aber das machen hier noch andere gewerbliche, um in den Suchmaschinen zu erscheinen.
Eine Signatur die länger ist als die Antwort, ist nach meiner Meinung bedenklich. 

Ist eben leider so.


bike


----------



## erick_wick (11 Oktober 2011)

*WF470 Win*

Hallo frure,
dur hast eine PN.

mfg Erick


----------



## spsFrager (3 September 2014)

Hallo,
hat jemand noch die Software WF470win?
Würd es gerne auch probieren mit einem Field PG M.

Danke für jede Antwort


----------



## woisi (3 September 2014)

*Software WF470win*



spsFrager schrieb:


> Hallo,
> hat jemand noch die Software WF470win?
> Würd es gerne auch probieren mit einem Field PG M.
> 
> Danke für jede Antwort



schick mir eine PM


----------



## SUZI (6 März 2015)

Wie es so kommt, 
bin nun auch zu dem Glück gekommen eine WF470 sichern zu dürfen  und benötige die Software dazu. FieldPG M und PG740 vorhanden. 
Leider beim Softwerk gerade nichts gefunden
Gruß
SUZI


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (8 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Ich hätte auch Interesse an der Software. Habe auch das Field PG und die Aufgabe ein Backup von einer WF470 zu machen!

Kann mir das jemand weiterhelfen?!

Mfg Phil...


----------



## Boxy (9 Januar 2016)

Zum sichern benötigt man ja auch nicht die WF Software sondern das Programm "KA470" ....

Verstehe zwar nicht warum man von Seitens Siemens die Soft nicht einfach frei gibt ohne weiteren Support zu leisten, aber bitte wenn sei meinen.
Eigentlich ist es ja so, das wer es heute noch benötigt mehr oder weniger auf eine illegale Kopie angewiesen ist.


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (9 Januar 2016)

Hallo Boxy,

Die Frage stelle ich mir auch immer aber Siemens hat ja einen besonderen Stand in der Branche ^^... 

Ich würde gerne einen Abzug der WF-Karte (WF470) machen und mir die Verbindungen zu den DB's bzw. die Meldetexte usw. Anschauen. Kannst du mir da weiterhelfen oder jemand anders?!

Mfg Phil...


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

Nitro-Haiza schrieb:


> Hallo Boxy,
> 
> Die Frage stelle ich mir auch immer aber Siemens hat ja einen besonderen Stand in der Branche ^^...
> 
> .



Ich stelle mir hier nur die Frage warum ihr mit allen Mitteln und Tricks an dem Uralt Kram festhaltet.


----------



## bike (10 Januar 2016)

UniMog schrieb:


> Ich stelle mir hier nur die Frage warum ihr mit allen Mitteln und Tricks an dem Uralt Kram festhaltet.



Weil es oft NICHT wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, alles sofort wegzuwerfen, vielleicht?
Eine Umrüstung muss sinnvoll und bezahlbar sein.
Wir pflegen auch noch 880er Steuerung und das ist auch gut so.


bike


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (10 Januar 2016)

Hallo Unimog,

Also wir wollen uns gerne davon trennen. Wir wollen für das retrofit die alte Datenstrukturen und Meldungen übernehmen. Das ist halt meine Aufgabe. Wir haben es an anderen Pressen auch so gemacht, Dr Umbau ging relativ schnell von statten.

Ich wollte auch eigentlich wissen ob mir jemand bei dem Vorhaben weiterhelfen kann und nicht ob es Sinn macht 😁... 

Wenn der Chef das so haben will...

Mfg Phil...


----------



## Blockmove (10 Januar 2016)

Boxy schrieb:


> Verstehe zwar nicht warum man von Seitens Siemens die Soft nicht einfach frei gibt ohne weiteren Support zu leisten, aber bitte wenn sei meinen.
> Eigentlich ist es ja so, das wer es heute noch benötigt mehr oder weniger auf eine illegale Kopie angewiesen ist.



Hier muss ich mal eine Lanze für Siemens brechen. Wenn man seinen Vertriebler fragt, dann sind die Jungs schon bemüht die alte Software oder auch alte Handbücher irgendwie zu besorgen.
Und wenn es bei Siemens selbst nicht mehr verfügbar ist, dann bekommt man auch Tipps wo man es noch bekommen könnte.
Es gibt andere Hersteller die hier deutlich weniger Unterstützung bieten.

Das Freigeben der alten Software wäre trotz allem sicher hilfreich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Boxy (10 Januar 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Hier muss ich mal eine Lanze für Siemens brechen. Wenn man seinen Vertriebler fragt, dann sind die Jungs schon bemüht die alte Software oder auch alte Handbücher irgendwie zu besorgen.
> Und wenn es bei Siemens selbst nicht mehr verfügbar ist, dann bekommt man auch Tipps wo man es noch bekommen könnte.
> Es gibt andere Hersteller die hier deutlich weniger Unterstützung bieten.
> 
> ...



Ich sage ja nicht, das manche Vertriebler sich nicht bemühen  usw. 
Ich habe aber selbst mitbekommen, das die Software wohl damals schon nicht so einfach zu erhalten war.

Ich verstehe auch das Siemens wie auch Bosch (andere Firman ebenfalls) Probleme hat solch Software weiterhin anzubieten, weil dann wiederum ggf. Support geleistet werden muss.
Oft haben sie selbst solch alte Hardware nicht um diese zu testen! die Software ist ja auch schon von 1999!

Auch war gerade das mit der WF470 Win Software eh nur ein kurzes Gastspiel wie ich damals nebenbei mitbekommen habe.
Aber ist ja egal. Um die Software richtig zu nutzen benötigt man ja eh eine Nummer als Key zur Eingabe. 

Habe gerade auch nachgesehen, 6FM1470-6UA50-1MA0 wäre Produktnummer

Sicherlich wäre hier die beste Lösung diese Software ohne jeglichen Support (irgendwie) als PublicDomain zur Verfügung zu stellen. 
So wie sie es z.B. mit den alten Dokus für die 8'ter Steuerungen gemacht haben ...

*kleiner Tipp:*
Soweit ich mich aber noch erinnere war es ja so, das die KA470 Software (Tool) mit den älteren PGs jedenfalls noch funktionierte.
Damit konnte man ja die Abzüge einer WF machen. War ein extra Tool.
Aber meine auch, das nicht jede WF470 ausgelesen werden konnte (glaube SW >4 war erforderlich)
Mit den denn erhaltenen Daten (Textgruppen und Bildgruppen, usw) konnte man dann wiederum mit der WF Software z.B. die Textgruppen öffnen!
Es gab auch mal ne Version, da hat man keine Diskette benötigt und hat alles auf der Festplatte bearbeiten können ...

Ich würde einmal dies so versuchen ...


----------



## UniMog (10 Januar 2016)

bike schrieb:


> Weil es oft NICHT wirtschaftlich sinnvoll ist, alles sofort wegzuwerfen, vielleicht?
> Eine Umrüstung muss sinnvoll und bezahlbar sein.
> Wir pflegen auch noch 880er Steuerung und das ist auch gut so.
> 
> ...



Na von sofort wegzuwerfen wäre 15-20 Jahre früher die Rede gewesen... 2016 kann man wohl nicht mehr von sofort sprechen sondern eher von verpasst bzw. verpennt.




Nitro-Haiza schrieb:


> Hallo Unimog,
> 
> Also wir wollen uns gerne davon trennen. Wir wollen für das retrofit die alte Datenstrukturen und Meldungen übernehmen. Das ist halt meine Aufgabe. Wir haben es an anderen Pressen auch so gemacht, Dr Umbau ging relativ schnell von statten.
> 
> ...



Na zum Glück wollt ihr den Kram entsorgen.
Du bist angestellt da ist es noch etwas anderes ich bin selbstständig und habe vor 5 Jahren gesagt .... Schluß .... mir bezahlt keiner die Zeit auf der Suche nach alten Unterlagen, Software oder 
das installieren eines alten Betriebssystems auf einen alten Rechner den ich auch nicht mehr habe... zum Glück.

Ich weiß nicht ob Du Unterlagen hast aber hier ist ein altes Handbuch

https://support.industry.siemens.co...rm-anzeigebaugruppe?dti=0&pnid=14645&lc=de-WW

Die alte Dokumentations-CD hat die Bestellnummer 6ZB5440-0XC70-2FA0 ist aber nicht mehr lieferbar..... vielleicht hat sie jemand hier oder in der Siemens Niederlassung.


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (12 Januar 2016)

Kann mir keiner weiterhelfen, sprich mit Software oder ähnlichem?


----------



## Boxy (13 Januar 2016)

Hast Du überhaupt die WF470 Software für PGs unter MS-Dos?


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (13 Januar 2016)

Hallo,

Ich habe ein PG 750. da ist die WF 470 Software drauf... Erstmal musste ich ne Diskette anlegen und dann habe ich so ne Übersicht. Wollte aber jetzt nicht direkt an die WF Karte gehen... Nicht das ich die abschieße... Ob ich damit die Daten auch rausziehen kann weiß ich leider nicht ... Kann morgen mal ein Foto von der Software machen...

Phil...


----------



## Boxy (14 Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt für einen Abzug zu erstellen wird das Tool KA470 benötigt!
Dann muss die WF-Karte glaube Firmware SW >4.0 haben ...


----------



## Nitro-Haiza (14 Januar 2016)

Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Versionsnummer heraus bekomme?

Geben die Buchstaben neben der Bestellnummer (A1) die version an?

Mfg Phil...


----------



## HaDi (14 Januar 2016)

Du musst über die Funktionsanwahl das Bild "Systemmaske" aufschlagen, da sieht man den FW-Stand, kann Datum/Uhrzeit setzen und sieht auch, welche Speichermodule stecken.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## gagul (13 Oktober 2017)

Hello to you all. My hopes were to share with you my accomplishments, but unfortunately (for me), I have ended up with questions.
In company, where I am employed, we have machine that is unfortunately equipped with WF470. Moreover, its program is stored on to three RAM modules, so one day that backup battery is going to die.
For the last two years, I was trying to find some solution to "secure" or upgrade from WF470 to some more common HMI. 
Everything started when I found 3.5 floppy named "WF470 pult1" in some pile... It was full of .sys files, and it turned out it was backup of the WF program.
Simultaneously, I was searching for proper software and for upgrade solution. That is how I learned a lot of "how impossible is to obtain a WF470win". For an upgrade, we asked MR Control, send them a copy of files and S5 dump, but we never got any offer from them. So I continued to search for software and recently something appeared and it looks like complete STEP5 folder from some PG750.
There, I found KA470.EXE with some additional KA files.I found it by typing "ka470.exe" in google. Progam can be loaded under winXP, win98 and of course MS-DOS.
Program recognizes contents of backup floppy and shows it upon read out. 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Now the hard part. 
I made connecting cable and used active tty modem that I am using on all S5 plc we have. PC was with MS-DOS 6.22. Cables connected, program ka470 loaded, button "content of WF470" pressed and message "Datatransfer in process" appeared. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




To good to be true. After about 40 sec. "error in connection to wf"shows up    
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. 

On modem, TD led flashes once  and RD following in the same manner when you call the content of the wf470.
My thoughts where that program is supposed  to be used on PG device with COM1/v24/AG port. So I used Simatic PC box 670 that we have. It has COM1 port that has the same pinout as PG7xx unit. I made that cable as well, enabled TTY option in BIOS settings and crossed my fingers. Unfortunately, everything was the same. Data transfer appears on the screen, but ends with error. I forgot to mention, that every time I send that command, or command SAVE, WF470 resets, or, Systemmask shows on the console screen. And than I realized that firmware version is 3.0 and I saw here on the forum that the minimum for KA470 is 4.0.
	

		
			
		

		
	




My questions are: how that backup floppy was made, and more important, how those files can be loaded if our wf can't support KA470.
I would also ask, could somone with WF470 at hand, and firmware greater than v4, try this version of KA470 on connection and data transfer.


----------



## Boxy (13 Oktober 2017)

In my Opinion, your Cable is wrong!

As i remember me, you need a different cable as for the PLC. I think there was a smaller cable with the PG where you have to plug between the Cable to the WF and the PG. As far as i remember KA470 is worken with Firmware >= 4.0 ...


----------



## burkhard6 (13 Oktober 2017)

Hello gagul,
the timestamp indicates, that your were on night shift this morning 
In the past we had serveral projects with WF470 on older sinumerik controls.
The complete project was stored finally on EPROM-Modules.
Is there any reason for using RAM modules? 
Do you have any floppy whith the files B001..B014....?

It´s a long time ago, but I think, we have some older PG´s with software available. Unfortunately we remove our last machine with WF470 2 years ago...
let me know, if I can help you.
regards from germany
Burkhard


----------



## burkhard6 (13 Oktober 2017)

*Pinout WF470*

Attached the pinout of cable betwee WF470 and PG.

regards Burkhard


----------



## gagul (13 Oktober 2017)

The cable I used





So it is probably the version. How someone has made that backup?
How do you save program from WF470 with firmware less than 4?


----------



## gagul (13 Oktober 2017)

burkhard6 schrieb:


> Hello gagul,
> the timestamp indicates, that your were on night shift this morning
> In the past we had serveral projects with WF470 on older sinumerik controls.
> The complete project was stored finally on EPROM-Modules.
> ...



Thank you all for reply, yes I have that floppy and you can see its contents on the screen upon reading it with KA470      
	

		
			
		

		
	



We have PG685, but no software, and it has 5 inch floppy...
Reason for RAM? I don't know, machine works with RAM for the last 27 years, and in five S5 units as well... not the best idea


----------



## burkhard6 (13 Oktober 2017)

OK, on monday i will look, if we have an old WF470-Version on floppy. Your backup is on 5 inch floppy, too?

Burkhard


----------



## gagul (13 Oktober 2017)

burkhard6 schrieb:


> OK, on monday i will look, if we have an old WF470-Version on floppy. Your backup is on 5 inch floppy, too?
> 
> Burkhard


No, backup is on 3.5 inch floppy.
Can PG685 accept 3.5 inch drive?


----------



## burkhard6 (16 Oktober 2017)

Hi Gagul,
this morning I checked our old PG's.
We have 2 PG750 with empty CMOS-Battery 
After correcting the CMOS-settings both PG powered up correct.
One PG with MS-DOS has a dual floppy device. It should be possible to copy data from 3.5 floppy to a formatted 5.25 floppy by means of pcopy.exe.
The second PG has no 3.5 floppy but WF470-software version 5.0 running on it.
Unfortunately I cannot find any old 5.25 floppy to check the functions. 
If you have 5.25 floppies available, I can try to copy the files from your backup to these floppies without warranty ).
Let me know, if this wolud be a solution for you.

regards 
Burkhard


----------



## gagul (16 Oktober 2017)

I just bought sealed box of ten floppies . I will have them soon. Just let me know how many of them you need. This link will lead you to zip archive of WF470 backup files. Thank you.
https://mega.nz/#!XsdnGZLa!G2RiamG1ljT4tOTGV4R1__hpkL8a81AtbSNRf1pB7bA


----------



## burkhard6 (16 Oktober 2017)

Could it be possible, that the the file is crypted?
the page of the link indicates, that the key is invalid and is asking for a new code for decrypting.

Burkhard


----------



## burkhard6 (16 Oktober 2017)

Maybe it is possible that you need an account to download the files..


----------



## gagul (16 Oktober 2017)

That is strange, I can normally download just by opening this link.
I am not logged in, and I just dowloaded on another computer


----------



## gagul (16 Oktober 2017)

Hope that this is ok 

Anhang anzeigen WF470printing_console1.zip


----------



## burkhard6 (16 Oktober 2017)

thanks it works.
In the mean time I´ve got some old 5.25 floppies.
Tomorrow I will try to copy your data on that floppies.

see you

Burkhard


----------



## burkhard6 (19 Oktober 2017)

hello gagul,
sorry for my late reply....In the last two days I tried to copy your data on a 5.25 floppy.
This causes serveral problems.
Finally I found out that the 5.25 drive of our dual floppy at pg 750 is damaged . Only the 3.5 floppy is working.
The 5.25 floppy of the second PG 750 works and only of of 4 floppies was not damaged 
now my problem is to transfer the data from one PG to the other.
Additionally I am busy with my regular job, so I only can look at these things only aprrox 1 hour a day.
So in the next days I´ll try to mount the working drive at the other PG, but this takes time. Hope that you have some time.
When I was looking at the whole thread I saw that you used the the PG7xx cable at a PG685. This could not work because
the pinout of the com ports on both PG are different.
The cable is for transferring 20 mA signals. 
For my understanding, at which computer you have KA470 running under dos ?
Do you have MS-DOS running at PG685?
Does this computer have a working com1 port with 25 or 9 pin plug? 
Maybe the easiest way is to buy a 20mA converter for the com1 of your PC.
We used these converters in the past for coupling s5-PLC´s with PC´s .
I´ll continue trying to create a 5.25 floppy running under CP/M with your files, but this will take some 
more time than I expect.

regards
Burkhard


----------



## gagul (29 Oktober 2017)

Hello Burkhard

Thank you for your efforts and sorry for my late reply, I wasn't received email notification for your post. Now to answer to your questions.
I did not used PG7xx cable at PG685
I used it on Siemens PC Box680(620) that is equipped with 25 pin AG port that has the same pinout as PG7xx (acive tty enabled in bios works). On the same PC I installed 6.22 MS-DOS and run KA470 from it. I did that because I thought KA470 needs exclusively that kind of environment. Before that, I used normal IBM laptop with 9 pin COM port, MS-DOS and  20mA converter that was used several times for communication with S5 plc's. Both configurations (PC Box and laptop) failed to communicate to wf470 and that has to be because of old firmware on it (v3.0). 
I think there is no DOS on PG685, only CP/M.

Regards.


----------



## Graffi (30 März 2018)

Hello gagul,

Is there any possibility for you, to share ka470.exe and associated files?
I tried to buy software from a Siemens seller, but it is no longer available.


PS. I use PG720 with Win98 and if I have problems with a floppy drive, then I use HyperTerminal with serial communication RS232 to send, or receive files to another computer. This works quite well, if the baudrate is <9600bps.

Regards


----------



## burkhard6 (4 Juli 2018)

Hello Gagul,
it me again after several months:smile:
SO finally I had no success in Copying the files to a 5.25 floppy on CP/M wit htwo PG750.
One with a dual disk floppy could not read the 3.5 floppy and also couldn´t read/write floppies from the other pg, wher wf470 runs.
The desktop PC can run KA470 and WF470 under dos, but it has not 5.25 floppy.
I have extracted the files from the desktop and will send it to Graffi, because he needs the KA470 files. Maybe he has the equippment to support you, if your problem still exists.
sorry, that I have no better infos for you.
Please inform me, if your problem still exists.

regards
Burkhard


----------



## burkhard6 (5 Juli 2018)

*required data*

Hello graffi, hello gagul,
due to the fact that gmail won´t accept my data files, I hope, that this way is okay.
Attached you find the files.
@graffi: If you are able to burn eproms from the files, maybe you can help gagul.


----------

